# 1925 miller indy car 1/5 scale, 30 " long



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Last May I was lucky enough to win my class, and best of show in the Rockler ADVENTURES IN WOOD show/contest. I had built from scratch a 40" long GOOGLE locomotive, and 48" long walnut trestle.

I found my inspiration for this build, a race car, on the 10th of June, and have been at it nearly everyday since. Not a kit, no plans, no drawings, just from looking at a few 8 X 10 high quality photo's. I found one photo, sent a note to the photographer, asking to buy more pictures of the car. A couple weeks went buy, NO RESPONSE. Then a note stating, NO he wouldn't sell them, but he would GIVE them to me, if I promised not to sell, or share. So I agreed, and a week or so went by and the pictures arrived.

I'm blessed like MANY of you to have the ability to judge proportions well, so I went to work. So far over 1100 hours.

I wanted the piece to me made from one chunk of dried walnut, and solid copper. I found a saw mile in Brazil, Indiana that said, come on down, and I think we can help. Bride of 55 years and I drove down to the southern Indiana town to hopefully make a purchase. 

He is down a lonely road, first thing I saw was a garage sized kiln, smoke coming from the chimney. He jumped on his fork lift, I followed to an out building, up high on a rack was a pallet full of very thick walnut. I wanted a piece knot free, and approx. 62" long, 8-10" wide, and 4" plus thick. The second piece I looked at was it, he said, "YOU HAVE A GOOD EYE FOR CLEAR WALNUT". We agreed to a price of $130.00 and we headed for home. 

This will start the thread, it will be a fast thread, won't drag it out like my 10 months of building. 

I haven't loaded pic's for some time, I will see what I can learn tonight, and may need some help doing such. At worst I can E-mail for someone to load for me if someone would be so kind, at nearly 80 I'm not a whiz at this system. 

Thank You for bearing with me, please,

Dale in Indy


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

I've enjoyed all of your projects that you've shown so far, but I'm really looking forward to seeing this one.

Mark


----------



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

Looking forward to the build.


----------



## mat 60 (Jul 9, 2012)

I like racing and this will be great to see your work with this.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

We just had a down pour of rain, high winds, hail, and power flashed off twice, now desk system is dead. On/off switch does nothing, power is getting to the system, so calling son for help, doesn't look good to me.

I'm on our iPad for now, bummer.

Dale in Indy


----------



## mat 60 (Jul 9, 2012)

smithbrother said:


> We just had a down pour of rain, high winds, hail, and power flashed off twice, now desk system is dead. On/off switch does nothing, power is getting to the system, so calling son for help, doesn't look good to me.
> 
> I'm on our iPad for now, bummer.
> 
> Dale in Indy


 Matt...God luck to you and your family Dale


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

Ooooh, I can't wait! If it's half as good as your other builds we're in for a treat.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Found the wall outlet with protector in it, had done its job, so replaced it, and system is alive and well.

Storm passed, winds up to 57 MPH, hail, but only pea size, so no issues with that.

Son is going to show me tomorrow how to post pic's, so hope to be in business tomorrow.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Enough with the chit chat. Get on with the pictures for crying out loud.


----------



## mat 60 (Jul 9, 2012)

smithbrother said:


> We just had a down pour of rain, high winds, hail, and power flashed off twice, now desk system is dead. On/off switch does nothing, power is getting to the system, so calling son for help, doesn't look good to me.
> 
> I'm on our iPad for now, bummer.
> 
> Dale in Indy


 Hope the storm isn't to bad and you get your desk system back up soon...We do need some darn pictures please..:laugh2: What do you think?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Dale, if you have any problems posting the pictures, let me know.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

BigJim,

I just sent you a PM.

Kenbo, YOU are right, I shouldn't have posted until I figure out how to post pic's. 

I PROMISE you, I DO have pictures, both on my desk system, and iPad.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Jim, three pic's sent to your address. Two are what inspired this build, the third is of the piece I entered into the Rockler ADVENTURES IN WOOD contest this past May-June.

Thank You for posting, I PROMISE TO LEARN,,,,,,,

Dale in Indy


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Viewers, remember my model is a 1/5 scale, 30-inches long, solid walnut, and
copper, NOT PAINTED.
Posted for:
Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*1925 race car build*

The pictures Jim posted of the car are what inspired my build. Mine is solid walnut, and copper.


The GOOGLE locomotive is 40" long, and my last model.

Dale in Indy 

THANK YOU JIM,


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Posted for Dale:
"Here is the slab I started with, 44 pounds. I cut
in half, making each piece 30-1/2" long. Since the build is 99% complete, I
will fast forward the build pictures over the next few days".

Dale in Indy


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

You old farts and your lack of the internet lol. JOKE! :wink2:


That looks amazing Smith but I want to see more pictures.

I'm really diggin the leaf springs. And they look functional.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

The copper leaf springs are 5/16" wide, fronts 7" long, rears 8". I have a bench mounted single handled shear, it's a WOODWARD product, $119.00. I took a scrap of walnut, approx. 12" x 1-1/2" square, drilled at proper spread distance, inserted 1/4" hardwood dowels, then wrapped each end to make the mounting loops. Only needed to do this once for each of the four springs, as remaining 7 leafs are straight pieces.

I used copper pop rivets in the centers, and short copper pieces for wrap supports. They do work, and yes they look like the real thing.

I didn't glue the chunks together until I had the cockpit cleaned out. That meant the glue surfaces remained flat, so use that profile as a guide to make the frame rails.

Lots of thought process went into this, since I had no drawings or plans/patterns. I can assure you I have over 1100 hours over 10 months. It is my most involved/detailed piece, I have made,,,,,you will see. 

For what's it worth, two automotive artists have examined the model, one artist built and won custom truck of the year 4 years ago, and he said this, "Dale I don't buy other artists work, but I'm interested in buying this piece". Needless to say that made my day, he also said, Dale, you have found your talent, I said, it has only taken me 75 plus years to discover my woodworking LOVE, hehe. I built my first model 4 years ago. I'm NOT bragging, just pleased I discovered my real pleasure, I'm no better than many of YOU.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

This ole fellow has LEARNED how to post pic's, surprise, surprise!

Today, I will review my picture files and get with the program,

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

More build pic's.

Here I was building the basic Buick Straight Eight engine, Dad was with Buick for nearly 60 years, so honoring him with a Buick engine. Buick did power lots of race cars in the past. 

Building the 3" steering wheel, copper and walnut, final will be wrapped with heavy thread, so driver can get good grip.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

More pic's.

Working on copper center piece of steering wheel, then simple jig to bend 4/40 threaded rods to make spring shackle U-bolts. The jig is a 9/16" bolt, just right for the 5/8" axles, there is a bit of spring back when bending around the jig, so tad smaller bolt used, LESSON LEARNED. Front section of frame, and springs.

My shop is a three car garage, heat, air, and all shop. It is a working shop, I used to clean ALL THE TIME, but learned for MY taste, takes time away from building, so clean when it gets real messy. Each to his/her own, hehe.

Dale in Indy


----------



## mat 60 (Jul 9, 2012)

Looking great..You must be having fun..I enjoy seeing your work..Thanks.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Some more pic's.

Test fitting engine position. You will see later on that hood swings open. Buick Straight Eight engine head has 12 ports, 8-exhaust, & 4-intake. 

Next trial assembly to test proportions, this test told me that the radiator/grill shell needed to be a bit longer. It gets painted with DuPont automotive paints computer matched to raw copper, then clear coated. Base coat, clear coat. 

Last pic is locating spots for copper rivets, over 200 used. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Last pic's tonight.

This is actual dash from the original 1925 Miller car. I enlarged and printed in color this photo to 8 x 10 size, cut out the gauges, found on line 200 watch crystals, ALL SIZES for $19.00 landed. Within the bunch were exact sizes of my gauges, so super glued pic's to crystals. Later you will see how cool they came out. See the center timing advance lever on steering wheel. I made it too. 

Second pic is simple spring jig. This assured me of same length, fronts 7", rear 8".

Last pic is start of front axle/spindle build, walnut, lot of hand shaping. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

This is one of the cars I am considering as my next scratch build large scale model. Thinking approx. 36" long. This car was in Indy this past summer along with approx. 15 other cars.

I have lots of pic's in my iPad, my new computer has two USB ports, but when running cables from such to the iPad, nothing happens, so son who build the system for me is stopping over tonight to figure it out. I hope to add more race car build pictures then. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

This is another of the cars I am considering as next piece.

Which ever I chose, understand it will be WALNUT & COPPER, not painted.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Keep the photos & info coming Dale!!! I'm loving this thread, images, heck everything!!!

Thanks for taking the time to share your builds. They are wonderful!!


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

While waiting for son to help with my USB port issue, I'm clearing out some pic's files.

Recently I made a stained glass ladder to add some color to our living area. It's portable, so bride moves it around, our home is nearly total glass looking out into the woods, so depending on sun angle it gets moved.

It's 96" tall, 14-1/2" wide. I built the stringers in an I beam config, like an extension ladder. 

Total cost was $110.00. I sprayed the frame work with high gloss lacquer. I took dowel rods, slit groves on two sides, accept the top and bottom rungs. I made a simple jig to hold square as I ran thru my table saw. The rungs are held in place by counter sunk screws thru the I beams. 

Bride likes it, HAPPY WIFE, HAPPY LIFE, 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

I work with metal when bored with wood. Here is a simple table, $25.00 in total materials, including glass. Simple single strength glass from hardware store.

Note 1" hole drilled in one of the legs laying off to one side, I weld thru that to secure to top bands, then grind smooth, you end up with no signs of such. 

Sliding drawer is automotive tail pipe sectioned, and made ends with holes to slide on 1/4" steel rods. Notice how legs come to a near point at floor, long taper, adds a nice gentle touch. IMO

I made 4, two I kept, one I gave to friend, she wanted one so bad, and sold one for $250.00. Sometimes one gets LUCKY, I know how to LOSE money toooooooooooo! 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

This is NOT about me.

Since I have started viewing this site again, I have noticed the huge lack of replies to many of the threads.

Example, yesterday I noted that 9 out of the last 10 threads showed THAT the last poster was the sponsor of the thread, NOT another member. Personally I could care less about replies to MY threads, but I am thinking NEW poster folks could easily become discouraged by the lack of comments to their posts.

Just a THINKING, we can/should do better, IMHO


Dale in Indy


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

smithbrother said:


> This is NOT about me.
> 
> Since I have started viewing this site again, I have noticed the huge lack of replies to many of the threads.
> 
> ...


I understand what you are saying, but I am one of the many that do not post a lot. I read tons of threads & posts on here, but don't reply very often. I have many reasons of not replying, which include nothing really to add or I'm just reading quick and don't have much time. Not excuses to me, but others may disagree. 

I will say that on another hobby site I joined, I'm about fed up with not getting PM replies from the admin. I've asked several questions and not so much as a single reply. No worries though. Life's too short to worry about the trivial things..


----------



## Mike918 (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi Dale..Enjoying the thread. Want to say, I hope you choose the second car in your pictures to start your next build. That is a sweet looking car.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm waiting on our son to help with loading pic's from my camera, and iPad. I have a new desk top system, and USB ports don't want to handle the loading from each. He built my system, so knows it well.....

He hopes to stop by tonight, so hopefully I can continue my build pic.s very soon.

As I wait, I am working on the seat on my model, it's a difficult process. I haven't done leather work before, and to make it more trying is the method I am using. I am sewing ROLLS and PLEATS the old school way. That is cutting the leather into strips, and sewing them face to face. Rolls/pleats will be approx. 1/2" wide, I start out with 1" strips, but then when laying face to face and sewing, they end up at approx. 1/2" wide.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Ok, up and running.

Here I am spinning the copper for the wheel covers.

1st. I take my small mapp gas torch, heat the copper to CHERRY RED, then allow to cool on its own. You can see it changes the copper appearance, but spinning on my wood lathe to shape over a convex wood buck, and sanding while spinning, the color comes back. Annealing the metal SOFTENS it a ton, thus allowing it to be shaped easier.

2nd. pic is before final spinning to shape. 

The outside covers are ONE piece, inside covers are TWO pieces. 

I took a long broom handle to do the shaping, I'm a cheap guy, so no need to buy an expensive tool, hehe. 

Latter you will see I buffed it on my floor large buffer to near mirror finish.

I have on my work bench a scrap of granite, often a granite store will give you a nice scrap, works great for a flat surface area. You can see such in the 1st pic. That piece is 24" square, 1+ " thick. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Excuse me if some of the build pic's are out of order, also the quality of the pic's here are a tad fuzzy. I used my camera to photo off of the iPad screen until we get the loading sorted out, from iPad to system.

1st. pic. is wood wheel cover buck I turned on lathe. 

2nd. is steel guide plate I drilled to assure hole spacing on engine head was matching those on the exhaust header.

3rd. test fitting header thru hood.

4th. hand shaping nose, note I added a piece to make proportions better. That file/rasp was used a ton in the shaping process.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

More pic's.

1st. building nose, and crank 

2nd. test assembly without body

3rd. building spring shackles, friction shocks, and axle profiles. 

4th. frame nearly finished.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Switching gears a bit, here is a bath mirror I made for my bath. I made it a couple weeks ago. It swings out when needed, it rests against the window more than shown in pic, so standing at sink, it is easy to use. 

I have a fairly large window looking out into the woods, so wanted a mirror that didn't take the view away. 

The Corvette is of my 57, in front of the station I worked at, the station was right on route 66 in Normal, Il. I was born and raised there. Lived a block from the original Steak N Shake, could see it out my bedroom window. S n S opened in 1934, I moved there in 1937 as a new born. hehe. LONG LONG time ago. 

The picture is 20" X 28".

Last two pic's are of room, horizontal stripes are insulation foam boards, cut to 12" tall, painted two different shades of same hue. Fastened to wall with thin nails, heads cut off, nails stick out from wall approx. 3/8" and foam boards just pushed onto such. Works great, and next remodel won't have to deal with a wall mess. 

The mirror seen in last pic was there while building the swinging mirror, it is HISTORY NOW.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Movin along,

1st. installing copper rivets, over 200

2nd. seat rolls & pleats in progress

3rd. seat pattern in place

4th. wheel knock off, they actually work, I ground down 1/4" hex nuts, and super glued in place. The knock off is solid copper. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

And along we go,

1st. I bought for $19.00 including shipping 200 new watch crystals, lots of sizes, used three for my dash gauges. I enlarged the actual photo's of the gauges that are in the real car, cut them out and glued to crystals. They look super. 

2nd. doing the ENGINE TURN process for the dash and the car number. I purchased for less than $11.00 a rubberized 3/8" OD 6" long round stick that has carbide bits embedded in same. I chucked it up in drill press and with little pressure, touched the copper. Moved along with a grid to aid my exact movements. 

3rd. dash, sorry sun makes the piece look blurry. 

4th. 3" tall copper number, in copper sheet, double stick tape will hold in place.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

And even MORE, hehe

Testing 2" wood oak squares for display base. 

The next set of pictures will show the car and display base current. 

I am ankle deep in sewing the interior, slow process, hope to have more pic's today, MAYBE..... 

Dale in Indy


----------



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

Looking really nice....


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Getting close to the end. You won't have to put up with me much longer, MAYBE,,,,,,,

After 10 plus months, over 1100 hours, I am ready to move on to another build, THINKING, THINKING, and more THINKING. 

Scratch builds are a ton of trial and error, but OH so much fun. I love doing that, I don't know how to do. I won't have it any other way. 

Tape measure shows its length at 30", it's a 1/5th scale. Actual car is 150" long.

The radiator shell looks GOLD, but it is copper, CHEAP CAMERA, hehe

Dale in Indy


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Dale, that is art, absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

No pictures tonight, I have decided to change directions with the interior.

Leather rolls & pleats sewn up is just to STIFF for the small/confined cockpit. My bride & I have made at least five attempts, so now switching to suede in natural tan color, may consider dark brown also. We will see, just another setback with a scratch build, but I will SURVIVE!

The seat needs to have sides that fold over the cars side panels, so I need a floppy material.

So going to the sewing store tonight. I bought some headliner material that is thin foam, with soft material on one side. Sewing foam without material on one side means the sewing thread will cut through the foam, so no holding power.

Dale in Indy. 

Ps, headliner material will be sewn to the swede to give body.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank You Jim for your kind comment.

Here is the dash out of the car, you can see how nice the gauges turned out. Photo's of the actual gauges, glued to watch crystals. The large gauge is a tachometer, it isn't upside down, that's the way it reads. Needle starts at approx. 1-o'clock setting, then swings clock wise. 

This second pic is JUST a test of the swede. 1/2 inch rolled pleats. The test is just a fast sewing job, will now do it right. The bottom cushion WON'T be rolled, just smooth.

Oh, the steering wheel wrap is a tad thick/heavy, so will remove and go with thinner material. I want the wheel to be rugged looking tho, they were in the early race cars, NO power steering, so need to get a good grasp. hehe

Dale in Indy


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Dale, have you thought about brown Micro-fiber for the seat, it looks just like leather and is easy to work with. Just a thought.

That is one beautiful project.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Jim, what I purchased last night is what you speak of. It looks like swede leather, but very soft, and tests show it is just what I need in a confined cockpit. The camera shows it lighter in color than it is, it's a natural leather tan color. Goes well with walnut, and copper. 

Bride has the seat back and side panels sewn, now to do the flaps that roll over the edges. Should have that finished tonight. 

But right now we are heading out to the new HIGH END GO CART TRACK THAT SARAH FISHER ( former Indy car driver/owner ), JUST OPENED IN THE INDY SPEEDWAY AREA. Two levels, high dollar track, taking grandson, our son the father, and the mother along with my bride, so will be fun. He is 9, and just started carting, LOVES it, why not?

The display base is going to make the car really stand PROUD, will post pic's of it very soon. 

Jim, GREAT minds think alike, THANK YOU, hehehehe

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Here is back and side of the swede leather. Tonight will sew up the flaps that will be sewn onto such, and roll over the sides, and back a tad. Seat bottom soon to be sewn. 

Swede is sewn to foam headliner material, camera kind of makes the sewing to appear uneven, not straight, but it is nice and straight. 

Camera shows the leather LIGHTER than it is, it goes well with walnut, IMO

Picture of the display that the car will sit on should come tonight, or in the morning. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Dale, that does look good. Y'all be safe and have a great time.


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

That is really cool.
I enjoy looking at all your builds.


----------



## MrFrost (Nov 10, 2014)

Amazing!!!


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

The back of our two story home is nearly total glass, so without a single curtain in our home, the sun fills the room with light, thus the strange glaring photo's.

Alright,,,,,,,,I'm about FINISHED, we will sew the side seat flaps tonight, I have the seat cushion finished, so SOON it will be a finished build.

The dash is out of the car so as to give me more room to install the interior.

My bride of 56 years made the flags, cotton, we didn't like nylon shinny ones offered at stores, plus I wanted this to be near total handmade piece. 

Here is the display/base/track section, note the WHITE finish line. If you look close, at the ends of the track walls you will see RE-BAR pieces, ready for extending the concrete walls. hehe The track squares are oak, half stained with dark walnut, and the rest natural, they are glued on 1/4" MDF. I left the ends open so as to appear the track would be longer. The track is banked at 10-degrees. 

The first contest I will enter is the ROCKLER, ADVENTURES IN WOOD show late this next month, May.

Since Rockler is the sponsor, I am showing on the display billboards products I USED IN THE BUILD, and they were purchased at our local Rockler store. 

Display is 42" long, 26" deep and 19" tall.

For what it's WORTH, I have approx. $500.00 in materials, and over 1100 hours of PURE FUN!!!!!

Dale in Indy

P.S. My next pic's will be of the interior, that will wrap up this build. THANK YOU for viewing, FOR SURE!!


----------



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

That looks great!! I'm sure you will do just fine in the contest.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Dale, that is about as perfect as it can get, you and your wonderful bride have done a fantastic job, thanks for the journey.


----------



## DarronS (Apr 9, 2016)

I've been lurking on several woodworking forums for about one month, and registered on this one to express my awe at your work. My son and I drooled over this thread for about 15 minutes.

Although I don't aspire to reach your level of artistry your work encourages me. I'm a 60-year-old retired photographer just taking up woodworking and you give me hope.

Beautiful work.


----------



## Stevedore (Dec 28, 2011)

That is some beautiful work, Dale. Your skills are nothing short of astounding.


----------



## gomez11811 (Jul 29, 2012)

SO COOL... I love woodworking, and racing (I`m on Iracing 5 nights a week...), but never thought about combining them. Thanks so much for the pics!!!


----------



## smerk (Mar 26, 2016)

amazing


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Ok, these sets of pictures will be the LAST on this build.

I give the interior a grade of 'C'. The actual car had an interior with PUCKERS, but I don't really care for such. I will at some point do another interior, but it will be 4 pieces, instead of 2. I will do the back, seat, and each side panel, that will make it FREE of puckers, hehe. 

I will TUNE in to the site, but no pictures until I begin my next arty piece. 

When that occurs, I will do a complete step by step set of build pictures, MUCH better than I did with the race car.

Thank You for bearing with me, I enjoy the site, LOTS of good builds are presented,

Dale in Indy

P.S. More pic's in a few minutes. THANK YOU!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Beautiful Dale, looks great.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

More, I work with steel, and jewelry too.

Here is our living area on upper level. I did the fireplace tiles, the sculpture in steel, the fireplace screen, I call it PICKUP STICKS, and the small table seen to the left of fireplace. 

I made the dining table, walnut, and ebony corner pieces, glass is beveled every 12", bevel is facing up. Table is 42" X 84". Look close and you can see small ebony triangles holding the glass in place. The walnut tips in the corners is the actual piece of walnut that was originally there before ebony piece sandwiched between. I love ebony, copper, and walnut together. I also made the aluminum table center piece, it has 4-wings, but 9 wire and test tube flower holders, so I call it UNBALANCED, it tilts to one side. 

I made the stainless cross with copper rope seen on table to the right, it is 14" tall, and has an actual shadow in steel holding it upright. 
I did NOT make the wire chair seen, it is though one of my choice pieces, very rare piece. 

YOU all enjoy the weekend, 

Dale in Indy


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Dale, you are an artist. I aspire to learn skills you have.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

And I'm not just blowing smoke....


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Race car*

I see you with a baby, how old is the little one?

Dale in Indy


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks for sharing Dale, I've enjoyed watching this. Way cool.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Little one is 5, bigger one is 11. Kids are awesome. I appreciate the time with them. I know time is fleeting.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

I have been invited to show my Indy race car to the people at the Indy 500 Museum, they seemed very interested, so I sent pic's to them.

I assured them I am not interested in selling the piece, it will remain in the family. 

Friends here are betting they will invite me to loan it to the museum for a period of time, I have no clue, but we will see. 

This is a big year for the 500, the 100th. running of 500 miles. They have spent millions and millions the past year plus on improving the grounds, it should be an even better show place next month. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Quite a compliment!


----------



## MatthewEOD (Dec 6, 2013)

Would you consider loaning it to the museum for a while? I think it would be awesome to have my work awed at by so many people.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

I didn't like my display/base, so here is what I like.

A few years ago a lady customer gave me some wood off their farm OUT HOUSE, so I put it to work. 

This is how it will be presented Thursday for the Rockler show. 

Hope you like it, to me it makes the car stand PROUD.

The wheels/tires are screwed to the base from down under, in hopes to aid in preventing someone from trying to put under a rain coat, and walk out. Forty plus years in retail taught me there are a LOT of bad people in the world.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

Dang, Dale, that's just gorgeous.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

My apologies. I love the car ... but it looks like a model sitting on two planks of old wood. 
The size of the planks are out of proportion to the scale of the car.

It would look better, in my opinion, if you duplicated a "brick track" looking plank and mounted it on that.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

mikechell, Your comments didn't offend me. 

I had a limit on the FOOTPRINT of the display/base, so I had to stay within that measurement. The barn wood is 40", the car is 30" the limit for footprint was 42". 

Two automotive artists saw it recently, and felt the barn wood was an excellent choice. I always welcome opinions. These cars RAN on BOARD TRACKS, just another reason for the wood selection. 

I had built a different base, it was 2" square pieces of wood, different colors, but it took away from the car, so went with this old barn siding. You can see the other base if you roll up the thread.

It goes in an art show tomorrow, and we will see how it goes. Last year I won best of show with my GOOGLE locomotive.

Thank You for your comments,

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Race Car 1925 Build*

Regarding the Miller car shown above, it's in the Rockler show/contest that ends this coming Saturday, I will know Sunday morning the judging results.

Here is the Best Of Show from last year, my winning Locomotive and trestle. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

I pick up my Miller Indy car Wednesday, they are taking pictures of it tomorrow Tuesday for the magizine.

It was awarded 1st place in the TURNING/MISC category. 

The show had a record number of entries, and more votes than ever were cast. 

Rockler put on a great show, ADVENTURES IN WOOD, the other winners will be the October issue of the WOODWORKERS JOURNAL.

I won a $200.00 Rockler gift card, I am pleased,

Dale in Indy


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Congratulations !!!


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

smithbrother said:


> I pick up my Miller Indy car Wednesday, they are taking pictures of it tomorrow Tuesday for the magizine. It was awarded 1st place in the TURNING/MISC category.


That's awesome, though I'm not surprised after seeing your work!! Congratulations!!!

Mark


----------

